# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  رتبه 400 منطقه 1 - برق،مکانیک،عمران،مهندسی کامپیوتر؟

## CCCC

سلام
من واسه انتخاب رشته واقعا موندم.
این 4 تا رشته رو دوست دارم.
با رتبه های کانونی های پارسال که چک کردم هیچکدوم از این 4 تا رو شریف قبول نمی شم.
برق و مکانیک تهران احتمالش کمه.اما عمران و کامپیوتر تهران قبولم.از اونورم می تونم برم برق امیر کبیر.واقعا نمی دونم چی کار کنم.
لطفا اگه کسی اطلاع داره چه از رشته ها چه از دانشگاه های چه از هرچی دوست داشت بگه و اگه تو این داشنگاه ها تحصیل کرده بلکه از این برزخ درایم.


ممنون

----------


## CCCC

UP

----------


## CCCC

کسی نیست>؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## مسیح

علاقه خیلی مهمه.هرکدومو بیشتر دوست داری و علاقه داری
سرچ کن درسایی که هر رشته ارائه میکنه رو ببین که از الان یه ذهنیتی داشته باشی و اونیو انتخاب کن که به درساش و خود رشته علاقه داشته باشی وگرنه بعد پشیمون میشی.
یا از دانشجوهای هر رشته بپرس که چجوریاس درساشون و رشتشون.
درمورد دانشگاهم که دانشگاهای تهران خوبن دیگه همگی ...

----------


## Mehran93071

واقعا فیزیک فرق داره با مهندسی کامپیوتر  :Yahoo (22):  حالا نمیدونم دانشگاه رو ولی خداوکیلی اصلا چجوری هست ملت همین طوری میگن برین اینجا بریم اونجا

----------


## sepanta1990

> سلام
> من واسه انتخاب رشته واقعا موندم.
> این 4 تا رشته رو دوست دارم.
> با رتبه های کانونی های پارسال که چک کردم هیچکدوم از این 4 تا رو شریف قبول نمی شم.
> برق و مکانیک تهران احتمالش کمه.اما عمران و کامپیوتر تهران قبولم.از اونورم می تونم برم برق امیر کبیر.واقعا نمی دونم چی کار کنم.
> لطفا اگه کسی اطلاع داره چه از رشته ها چه از دانشگاه های چه از هرچی دوست داشت بگه و اگه تو این داشنگاه ها تحصیل کرده بلکه از این برزخ درایم.
> 
> 
> ممنون


مهندسی کامپیوتر :Yahoo (4):

----------


## MRH

با سلامبعداز علاقه اگه شما بخوایید فاکتورای دیگه مثل درامد و موقیت شغلی بورسیه خارج کشور و... در نظر بگیری برق بهتره بخاطر دانشگاهت رشتتو خراب نکن فوقش اگه خواستی ارشد جبر ان میکنی میری شریف به نظر بنده برق بعد عمران ومکانیک و کامپیوتر البته دارم میگم اگه علاقه و پارتی بازی ودر نظر بگیرید یا اینکه مثل دوست من که پدرش کارخونه دار بود و به خاطر همینم رفت صنایع خوند و هزار فاکتور دیگه در نظر بگیرید ممکنه اولویت هاتون فرق کنه

----------


## CCCC

بالای نود درصد تو این رشته ها قبولم اما واقعا گیجم!لطفا در مورد آینده شغلی و این که دقیقا چی کار می کنی بعدش توضیح بدین.
هوافضا شریف
عمران تهران
کامپیوتر تهران
برق امیر کبیر

تو رشته ها شاید خیلی کم بیشتر برقو دوس دارم اما برام زیاد رشته ها فرقی نداره مهم بعدشه که با این رشته به چی کاری مشغول می شم.شما بودید چه می کردید؟

----------


## artim

> سلام
> من واسه انتخاب رشته واقعا موندم.
> این 4 تا رشته رو دوست دارم.
> با رتبه های کانونی های پارسال که چک کردم هیچکدوم از این 4 تا رو شریف قبول نمی شم.
> برق و مکانیک تهران احتمالش کمه.اما عمران و کامپیوتر تهران قبولم.از اونورم می تونم برم برق امیر کبیر.واقعا نمی دونم چی کار کنم.
> لطفا اگه کسی اطلاع داره چه از رشته ها چه از دانشگاه های چه از هرچی دوست داشت بگه و اگه تو این داشنگاه ها تحصیل کرده بلکه از این برزخ درایم.
> 
> 
> ممنون


شما 80 درصد سه رشته شریف قبولی
اما .تهران و خواجه نصیر و امیرکبیر هم بزن

----------


## CCCC

> شما 80 درصد سه رشته شریف قبولی
> اما .تهران و خواجه نصیر 
> 
> و امیرکبیر هم بزن


بله قطعا چنین کاری می کنم.
منظورتون از سه تا رشته چیه؟این چهارتا رو که عمرا قبول نمی شم!!!!!!!!:-/

----------


## artim

> بله قطعا چنین کاری می کنم.
> منظورتون از سه تا رشته چیه؟این چهارتا رو که عمرا قبول نمی شم!!!!!!!!:-/


همون رشته هایی که مد نظرتونه

----------


## S I N A

آره باو شریف میاری 
مکانیک و عمران که احتمالش خیلی بیشتره بیاری
برق که فک نکنم ولی کامپیوتر هم شانس داری .

بازار کار هم فک کنم عمران خوبه باشه
رشته رندیه.
کامپیوتر هم بدک نیس .

در کل کسی که شریف یا تهران بخووونه بازار کار واسش هست.
جوش اون رو نزن
رشته مورد علاقت رو انتخاب کن بعدن پشیمون نشی  :Yahoo (11):

----------


## CCCC

رشته مورد علاقم برقه مشکل اینجاست که با قبولی های پارسال کانون دیدم نه شریف و نه تهران قبول نیستم می مونه برق امیرکبیر.
تو یقیه رشته هام باز از کانونی ها دیدم تهران برق و مکانیک احتمالش هست و کامپیوتر و عمران قبولم.
از کامپیوتر خیلی بد می شنوم!درسته؟

----------


## Behrus58

ببینید کلا تیپ شخصیتی علاقه مند به مکانیک و عمران،با برق و کامپیوتر فرق داره.ولی سبک دروس برق و کامپیوتر یه چیزه.به نظر من تردید اصلیتون بین برق امیرکبیر و نرم افزار/آی تی دانشگاه تهران باشه و راجع به این دو تحقیق کنین.(البته اگر اطمینان دارید که سبک شخصیتی شما،مدار ها و منطق ریاضی رو به نیروشناسی و شهود فیزیکی ترجیح میده!)
پس اول از شخصیتتون مطمئن بشید
اگر شخصیت ریاضی گرا تری دارید،بین برق امیرکبیر و نرم/آی تی تهران،که من شخصا برق امیرکبیر رو انتخاب میکردم.
اگر شخصیت فیزیکی گرا دارید،عمران تهران یا مکانیک امیرکبیر،که من باز هم مکانیک امیرکبیر رو انتخاب میکردم.
البته این بستگی به علاقه ی شما داره.دانشکده ی برق و کامپیوتره دانشگاه تهران پردیس فنی خیلی از امیرکبیر بهتره.شاید بخواید به این دلیل کامپیوتر تهران رو انتخاب کنید.
سوالی بود در خدمتم

----------


## CCCC

> ببینید کلا تیپ شخصیتی علاقه مند به مکانیک و عمران،با برق و کامپیوتر فرق داره.ولی سبک دروس برق و کامپیوتر یه چیزه.به نظر من تردید اصلیتون بین برق امیرکبیر و نرم افزار/آی تی دانشگاه تهران باشه و راجع به این دو تحقیق کنین.(البته اگر اطمینان دارید که سبک شخصیتی شما،مدار ها و منطق ریاضی رو به نیروشناسی و شهود فیزیکی ترجیح میده!)
> پس اول از شخصیتتون مطمئن بشید
> اگر شخصیت ریاضی گرا تری دارید،بین برق امیرکبیر و نرم/آی تی تهران،که من شخصا برق امیرکبیر رو انتخاب میکردم.
> اگر شخصیت فیزیکی گرا دارید،عمران تهران یا مکانیک امیرکبیر،که من باز هم مکانیک امیرکبیر رو انتخاب میکردم.
> البته این بستگی به علاقه ی شما داره.دانشکده ی برق و کامپیوتره دانشگاه تهران پردیس فنی خیلی از امیرکبیر بهتره.شاید بخواید به این دلیل کامپیوتر تهران رو انتخاب کنید.
> سوالی بود در خدمتم



اول ممنون بابت توضیحتون.
گفتم که من بیشتر برقو دوس دارم کامپیوتر رو درست نمی دونم چیه و بعضیا کامپیوتر سطح پایین می دونن.
اگه برق شریف یا تهران قبول می شدم اصلا تردید نمی کردم اما مشکل اینه که وقتی می خوام بین برق امیرکبیر و بقیه رشته ها تو تهران انتخاب کنم اون موقع دانشگاه تهران یه وزنه است.
موندم چه کنم!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Yahoo (21):

----------


## sepanta1990

> بالای نود درصد تو این رشته ها قبولم اما واقعا گیجم!لطفا در مورد آینده شغلی و این که دقیقا چی کار می کنی بعدش توضیح بدین.هوافضا شریفعمران تهرانکامپیوتر تهرانبرق امیر کبیرتو رشته ها شاید خیلی کم بیشتر برقو دوس دارم اما برام زیاد رشته ها فرقی نداره مهم بعدشه که با این رشته به چی کاری مشغول می شم.شما بودید چه می کردید؟


کامپیوتر بخصوص تو شهر تهران و بخصوص در دانشگاه تاپی مثل دانشگاه تهران این مزیت رو داره که شما از ترم سوم دانشگاه میتونی به درآمد خوبی برسی.در امدی که بقیه رشته ها مثل برق و مکانیک حتی بعد فارغ التحصیلی بهش نمیرسن.
من قبلا برق میخوندم
شما نرم افزار تهران میاری.

----------


## MoAs

امسال ظرقیت عمران شریف از 80 به 90 رسیده.برق امیر کبیر هم از 55 به 70 رسیده.مکانیک امیر هم 14 تا زیاد شده.شانس قبولیت در کل بیشتره بخصوص تو این دوتا رشته.
درضمن پارسال سهمیه منطقه یک خیلی کم کرده بودن که حتی باعث اعتراض و تجمع دانش آموزان و اولیا شد.بنظرم امسال دوباره به روال سابق برگردونن.
درکل بعید نیست عمران تهران،کامپیوتر شریف وحتی برق یا مکانیک.تهران قبول شی.امیر کبیر رو هم همشو قبولی
مهمترین چیز علاقس که نباید فدای دانشگاه بشه.با توجه به رتبت میتونی بهترین رشته(برق) از سه دانشگاه برتر کشور قبول شی.
*فرق زیادی بین این سه دانشگاه نیست اما بین سه تا رشته خیلی فرقه.*و میتونه آیندتو تغییر بده.پس از روی احساسات وبخاطر اسم دانشگاه اشتباه نکن

----------


## sepanta1990

> امسال ظرقیت عمران شریف از 80 به 90 رسیده.برق امیر کبیر هم از 55 به 70 رسیده.مکانیک امیر هم 14 تا زیاد شده.شانس قبولیت در کل بیشتره بخصوص تو این دوتا رشته.
> درضمن پارسال سهمیه منطقه یک خیلی کم کرده بودن که حتی باعث اعتراض و تجمع دانش آموزان و اولیا شد.بنظرم امسال دوباره به روال سابق برگردونن.
> درکل بعید نیست عمران تهران،کامپیوتر شریف وحتی برق یا مکانیک.تهران قبول شی.امیر کبیر رو هم همشو قبولی
> مهمترین چیز علاقس که نباید فدای دانشگاه بشه.با توجه به رتبت میتونی بهترین رشته(برق) از سه دانشگاه برتر کشور قبول شی.
> *فرق زیادی بین این سه دانشگاه نیست اما بین سه تا رشته خیلی فرقه.*و میتونه آیندتو تغییر بده.پس از روی احساسات وبخاطر اسم دانشگاه اشتباه نکن


کامپیوتر شریف بعیده بیارن.نرم که صد در صد نمیشه

چرا برق بهترین رشته س از نظر شما؟

----------


## MoAs

منظورم این بود از لحاظ رتبه بهترین رتبه رو برق میخواد و ایشون برق امیر رو قطعا قبوله.همونطور که گفتم مهمترین مسئله علاقس اونم بین رشته های تاپ که همشون جای کار دارن

----------


## sepanta1990

> منظورم این بود از لحاظ رتبه بهترین رتبه رو برق میخواد و ایشون برق امیر رو قطعا قبوله.همونطور که گفتم مهمترین مسئله علاقس اونم بین رشته های تاپ که همشون جای کار دارن


الان برق بازار کار داره؟ مگه اپلای کنی

----------


## MoAs

> الان برق بازار کار داره؟ مگه اپلای کنی


گرایش مخابرات اپلایش خوبه.الکترونیک بد نیست.کنترل و قدرت اپلایشون خوب نیست.بازار کارشم بستگی به خودت داره.اگه دانشگاه خوب قبول بشی و کارت خوب باشه مطمئن کار پیدا میشه

----------


## CCCC

می شه در مورد بازار کار این 4رشته و هم درمورد کاری که هر رشته داره یکم توضسح بدین مثلا در مورد برق هم بازارکار و هم نوع کار و بقیه رشته ها به همین منوال.

----------


## MoAs

> می شه در مورد بازار کار این 4رشته و هم درمورد کاری که هر رشته داره یکم توضسح بدین مثلا در مورد برق هم بازارکار و هم نوع کار و بقیه رشته ها به همین منوال.


لینک پایین شاید بدردت بخوره
معرفی 10 رشته برتر فنی مهندسی به ترتیب اولویت بازار کار | مرکز آموزش مجازی | مدرک معتبر

----------


## .:Mahdi:.

من وضعیتم یه مقدار شبیه به شماست
رتبه 500 منطقه 2 شدم
علاقه ام بیشتر به برق هست ولی اونقدر علاقه ام شدید نیست که مطمئن باشم برق رو میخوام
مردد هستم که یه رشته پایین تر ولی دانشگاه بهتر برم مثل صنایع شریف یا عمران تهران، یا اینکه مثلا برق امیرکبیر یا علم و صنعت و...  :Yahoo (35):

----------


## amirhossein 1376

تو دانشگاه شریف یه همایش برگزار میشه در مورد رشته ها توصیم اینه حتما شرکت کنید چون ارزش داره واسه ساختن آیندمون تا تهران بریم!!
student.sharif.ir

----------


## sepanta1990

دوستان اگه عضو ف ی س ب و ک هستین گروه sampadia دانشجوهای دانشگاههای برتر جواب سوالاتونو درمورد رشته های مختلف میدن.به نظرم ارزش داره ببینید

----------


## CCCC

> لینک پایین شاید بدردت بخوره
> 
> 
> معرفی 10 رشته برتر فنی مهندسی به ترتیب اولویت بازار کار | مرکز آموزش مجازی | مدرک معتبر


اینا رو از یه سایت دیگه خوندم همشون گفتن اگه خوب باشه کارم هست!

----------


## stephanie

کلی بگم ، تو سطح لیسانس تفاوت فاحشی بین دانشگاههای شریف ، تهران ، امیر کبیر  نیست جز اسمشون و پز دادنهای بچه هاس سال اولی به هم که  نهایتش تو همون ترم اول تموم میشه.

اگه نگران apply  کردن هم هستی ( که الان خیلی خیلی خیلی زوده برای فکر کردن به این موضوعات  )  اکثریت بعد از دوره کارشناسی ارشد میرن ، یعنی تو ارشد میشینن و زمینه تحقیقاتی مناسبشون رو پیدا می کنن ، پایان نامشون رو تو اون زمینه ارائه میدن ، یکی دو تا مقاله هم تو ژورنال های معتبر چاپ می کنن و پذیرش میگیرن ومیرن. تو دوره کارشناسی شما کار علمی چندان زیادی انجام نمیدی که بخوای بر اساس اون پذیرش بگیری. 

تو زمینه بازار کار هم ، خیلی رو این نوشته ها حساب نکن. شما تا بیای وارد بازار کار بشی حداقل 5 سال دیگست . 

موفقیت توبازار کار دهها عامل داره که یکیش تحصیلات هست. 

شما الان برو و ببین از درسهای کدوم رشته بیشتر خوشت میاد ، علاقت چیه .  برو و تو سایت مکتب خونه فیلم های مربوط به درسهای رشته های مهندسی رو گذاشته ، چند تاشو دانلود کن و نگاه کن . ببین چقدر با درسها حال می کنی.

تو فامیل ما آقایی بود که لیسانس مهندسی مکانیکشو از شهید باهنر کرمان گرفت ، ارشدشو دانشگاه تهران خوند و برای دکتری رفت آمریکا . الان داره تو  یه شرکت که کارش در زمینه تحلیل بورس هست تو وال استریت کار میکنه . چرا ؟

چون محاسبات عددی  و حل عددی معادلات دیفرانسیلی که برای تموم کردن پایان نامه دکتراش لازم بود بهشون مسلط بشه ، از همونها برای تحلیل  پارامترهای اقتصادی و فاینانس استفاده میشه . تو این بازار هم پول بیشتری گیرش میومد تا استخدام تو یه شرکت مهندسی . به همین راحتی و خوشمزگی .

فعلا نگران بازار کار نباش.

----------


## CCCC

یکی می شه واحد های تخصصی این 4تا رو بگه + بعد از خوندن این رشته ها دقیقا چی کاره می شیم؟یعنی چی کار می کنیم؟

----------


## CCCC

Up

----------


## CCCC

یکی می شه واحد های تخصصی این 4تا رو بگه + بعد از خوندن این رشته ها دقیقا چی کاره می شیم؟یعنی چی کار می کنیم؟

----------


## CCCC

واقعا کسی نمی دونه؟

----------


## Mehran93071

> واقعا کسی نمی دونه؟


شما این رو یک نگاه بنداز به نظرم 
ویژه نامه معرفی رشته‌های دانشگاهی انتشارات گاج - کنکور

----------


## CCCC

می شه اطلاعات بیشتری بدین مخصوصا کسانی که تو این دانشگاه ها یا این رشته ها تحصیل کردن.
بین عمران تهران و برق امیرکبیر موندم.
(در مورد چیزاایی که می خونیم و بعدشم کار هایی رو که بعد از فارغ التحصیلی انجام یم دیم لطفا توضیح بدین)

----------


## پویا دقتی

> می شه اطلاعات بیشتری بدین مخصوصا کسانی که تو این دانشگاه ها یا این رشته ها تحصیل کردن.
> بین عمران تهران و برق امیرکبیر موندم.
> (در مورد چیزاایی که می خونیم و بعدشم کار هایی رو که بعد از فارغ التحصیلی انجام یم دیم لطفا توضیح بدین)



خب همون طور که قبلا هم به دوستان عرض کردم ، برای انتخاب رشته اول علاقه رو در نظر بگیرین ..... ببینین به برق بیشتر علاقه دارین یا عمران

چون این دو رشته به غیر از دروس پایه در بقیه درس های تخصصی با هم متفاوت هستند

ببینین به حرکت شناسی و دینامیک بیشتر علاقه داشتین یا به مقاومت و خازن و مغناطیس و مدار 

شما جواب این سوال رو بفرمایین تا بتونیم کمکتون کنیم

----------


## CCCC

> خب همون طور که قبلا هم به دوستان عرض کردم ، برای انتخاب رشته اول علاقه رو در نظر بگیرین ..... ببینین به برق بیشتر علاقه دارین یا عمران
> 
> چون این دو رشته به غیر از دروس پایه در بقیه درس های تخصصی با هم متفاوت هستند
> 
> ببینین به حرکت شناسی و دینامیک بیشتر علاقه داشتین یا به مقاومت و خازن و مغناطیس و مدار 
> 
> شما جواب این سوال رو بفرمایین تا بتونیم کمکتون کنیم


حرکت شناسی و دینامیک??????
الان من بین عمران و برق موندم.اولی تهران دومی امیر کبیر!!و واقعا نمی دونم علاقم سمت کدومه!!!اگه یم شه کمی توضیح بدین.

----------


## پویا دقتی

> حرکت شناسی و دینامیک??????
> الان من بین عمران و برق موندم.اولی تهران دومی امیر کبیر!!و واقعا نمی دونم علاقم سمت کدومه!!!اگه یم شه کمی توضیح بدین.



ببینین عمران ادامه فصل 1 و 2 فیزیک سال چهارم شماست یعنی همون حرکت شناسی و دینامیک ..... تو دانشگاه این دو مبحث با حساب دیفرانسیل قاطی میشن و از اونا درس های عمران 

ساخته میشن ..... در ترم اول و دوم درس های ریاضی 1 و 2 و معادلات دیفرانسیل و استاتیک جزء دروس مهم هستند و از درس های مهم ترم های بعد میشه دینامیک ، مقاومت مصالح 

تحلیل سازه ، تکنولوژی بتن و راهسازی رو نام برد 

در حالی رشته برق ادامه مباحث کتاب فیزیک 3 و آزمایشگاه هست یعنی همون مقاومت و خازن و القا و مدار و مغناطیس که اینا هم با دیفرانسیل قاطی میشن و درس های رشته برق رو 

تشکیل میدن .... از درس های مهمشم میشه مدارهای الکتریکی ، ریاضیات مهندسی ، ماشین های الکتریکی ، الکترونیک و بررسی سیستم های قدرت رو نام برد

توجه داشته باشین که درس های برق از عمران سنگین تر و سخت تره 

هر دو رشته شرایط مطلوبی رو دارن و این علاقه شماست که تعیین می کنه کدوم رو انتخاب کنین

----------


## CCCC

> ببینین عمران ادامه فصل 1 و 2 فیزیک سال چهارم شماست یعنی همون حرکت شناسی و دینامیک ..... تو دانشگاه این دو مبحث با حساب دیفرانسیل قاطی میشن و از اونا درس های عمران 
> 
> ساخته میشن ..... در ترم اول و دوم درس های ریاضی 1 و 2 و معادلات دیفرانسیل و استاتیک جزء دروس مهم هستند و از درس های مهم ترم های بعد میشه دینامیک ، مقاومت مصالح 
> 
> تحلیل سازه ، تکنولوژی بتن و راهسازی رو نام برد 
> 
> در حالی رشته برق ادامه مباحث کتاب فیزیک 3 و آزمایشگاه هست یعنی همون مقاومت و خازن و القا و مدار و مغناطیس که اینا هم با دیفرانسیل قاطی میشن و درس های رشته برق رو 
> 
> تشکیل میدن .... از درس های مهمشم میشه مدارهای الکتریکی ، ریاضیات مهندسی ، ماشین های الکتریکی ، الکترونیک و بررسی سیستم های قدرت رو نام برد
> ...


یعنی اگه به برق علاقه داشته باشم شما می گید برق امیر کبیر؟؟؟


یه خرده اگه یم شه در مورد شرایط کاری این دو تا هم یم شه توضیح بدین.(زیاد دلم به عمران نیست نه واسه درساش بلکه واسه کارش)

----------


## Keiv4n

بدبختی اینه که هر 4 تا رشته ای که نوشتی اصلاً شبیه هم نیستند. ببین به کدوم علاقه داری همونو برو.

----------


## newpath

> سلام
> من واسه انتخاب رشته واقعا موندم.
> این 4 تا رشته رو دوست دارم.
> با رتبه های کانونی های پارسال که چک کردم هیچکدوم از این 4 تا رو شریف قبول نمی شم.
> برق و مکانیک تهران احتمالش کمه.اما عمران و کامپیوتر تهران قبولم.از اونورم می تونم برم برق امیر کبیر.واقعا نمی دونم چی کار کنم.
> لطفا اگه کسی اطلاع داره چه از رشته ها چه از دانشگاه های چه از هرچی دوست داشت بگه و اگه تو این داشنگاه ها تحصیل کرده بلکه از این برزخ درایم.
> 
> 
> ممنون


دوس داری کجا کار کنی !!!!؟

----------


## پویا دقتی

> یعنی اگه به برق علاقه داشته باشم شما می گید برق امیر کبیر؟؟؟
> 
> 
> یه خرده اگه یم شه در مورد شرایط کاری این دو تا هم یم شه توضیح بدین.(زیاد دلم به عمران نیست نه واسه درساش بلکه واسه کارش)


بله اگه به برق علاقه دارین به ترتیب اونا رو از بالا به پایین بزنین

ببینین برق 4 تا گرایش داره که گرایش قدرتش برا خانوما توصیه نمیشه ..... ولی 3 گرایش دیگه یعنی الکترونیک ، مخابرات و کنترل گرایش هایی هستن که اگه در اون ها توانمند باشین

و همچنین نرم افزارهای مرتبط رو یاد گرفته باشین ان شا الله می تونین به شغل مطلوبی برسین ..... کار در دفاتر و شرکت ها ، کارخانه ها و سازمان های خصوصی و دولتی از کارهاییه که می تونین

انجام بدین

عمران هم در مقطع لیسانس گرایش نداره و اگه نرم افزار های مرتبط رو یاد بگیرین می تونین در دفاتر فنی و شرکت ها و جاهای مختلف دیگر کارهای نظارت و محاسبات را انجام بدین

----------


## CCCC

> بدبختی اینه که هر 4 تا رشته ای که نوشتی اصلاً شبیه هم نیستند. ببین به کدوم علاقه داری همونو برو.


مشکلمم همینه مقالات داخل اینترنتو خوندم با چند نفرم صحبت کردم و اطلاعاتم در همین حده و زیاد رشته ها برام فرقی ندارن فقط کمی برق شاید برام بهتر باشه شما اگه می تونین اطلاعات بیشتر در اختیارم بزارین.

----------


## CCCC

> دوس داری کجا کار کنی !!!!؟


یعنی چی؟می شه بیشتر توضیح بدین.

----------


## CCCC

> بله اگه به برق علاقه دارین به ترتیب اونا رو از بالا به پایین بزنین
> 
> ببینین برق 4 تا گرایش داره که گرایش قدرتش برا خانوما توصیه نمیشه ..... ولی 3 گرایش دیگه یعنی الکترونیک ، مخابرات و کنترل گرایش هایی هستن که اگه در اون ها توانمند باشین
> 
> و همچنین نرم افزارهای مرتبط رو یاد گرفته باشین ان شا الله می تونین به شغل مطلوبی برسین ..... کار در دفاتر و شرکت ها ، کارخانه ها و سازمان های خصوصی و دولتی از کارهاییه که می تونین
> 
> انجام بدین
> 
> عمران هم در مقطع لیسانس گرایش نداره و اگه نرم افزار های مرتبط رو یاد بگیرین می تونین در دفاتر فنی و شرکت ها و جاهای مختلف دیگر کارهای نظارت و محاسبات را انجام بدین


می شه در مورد کار برق بیشتر توضیح بدین که دقیقا قراره چی کار کنیم.
واسه کار عمران یکی می گفت باید تو جاهای شلوغ باشی تو خاک و خل بری بری واسه سد واسه راه سازی با کارگرا ارتباط داشتی باشی که اگه این جوری باشه پول تو عمرانه.درست میگه آیا؟

----------


## newpath

> یعنی چی؟می شه بیشتر توضیح بدین.


خوب یکی که مثه شما دختره باید بیشتر تو انتخاب رشته مهندسی دقت کنه !! شما که دانشگاها خوب کشور قبول میشین .. فکر میکنی بعد از فارغ شدن چکاری واست مناسبه ؟ کار تویه شرکتایه خصوصی یا ادامه دادن و استاد دانشگاه شدن یا پالایشگاه پتروشیمی شرکت برقو ....

----------


## sima1991

> می شه اطلاعات بیشتری بدین مخصوصا کسانی که تو این دانشگاه ها یا این رشته ها تحصیل کردن.
> بین عمران تهران و برق امیرکبیر موندم.
> (در مورد چیزاایی که می خونیم و بعدشم کار هایی رو که بعد از فارغ التحصیلی انجام یم دیم لطفا توضیح بدین)


عمران تهران :Yahoo (76): 
LOL
ببین بستگی داره علاقه ات به چیه
عمران همش سرت تو آیین نامه هاست ریاضی خیلی پیچیده ای تو درسای تخصصییش نداره ولی مثلا باید عاشق کار با نرم افزار انجام محاسبات ط.لانی برای رسیدن به یه پروفیل مناسب(البته فرمول های خیلی سختی نیستن ولی خیلی طولانین) ، نقشه کشی و نقشه خونی (اگه کلا می خوای یه عمرانی موفق هم تو کار هم تو دانشگاه باشی) و کلا کارای عملی باشی :Yahoo (76): 
واقعا رشته شیرینیه و حس میکنی چیزی داری یاد میگیری که تو زندگی عملی کاربردی داره
این از خود رشته
دانشگاه هم عمران تهران به نظر من اگه از عمران شریف قوی تر نباشه همسطحشه (البته از نظر من به خاطر وجود استادایی مثل میرقادری و رحیمیان و شکرچی زاده و ... قوی ترینه)

----------


## CCCC

> خوب یکی که مثه شما دختره باید بیشتر تو انتخاب رشته مهندسی دقت کنه !! شما که دانشگاها خوب کشور قبول میشین .. فکر میکنی بعد از فارغ شدن چکاری واست مناسبه ؟ کار تویه شرکتایه خصوصی یا ادامه دادن و استاد دانشگاه شدن یا پالایشگاه پتروشیمی شرکت برقو ....


خوب شد گفتیا اشتباه شده من پسرم!اولی و دومی خوبن!(سومی رو نفهمیدم چی گفتی!!!!)

----------


## CCCC

> عمران تهران
> 
> 
> LOL
> ببین بستگی داره علاقه ات به چیه
> عمران همش سرت تو آیین نامه هاست ریاضی خیلی پیچیده ای تو درسای تخصصییش نداره ولی مثلا باید عاشق کار با نرم افزار انجام محاسبات ط.لانی برای رسیدن به یه پروفیل مناسب(البته فرمول های خیلی سختی نیستن ولی خیلی طولانین) ، نقشه کشی و نقشه خونی (اگه کلا می خوای یه عمرانی موفق هم تو کار هم تو دانشگاه باشی) و کلا کارای عملی باشی
> واقعا رشته شیرینیه و حس میکنی چیزی داری یاد میگیری که تو زندگی عملی کاربردی داره
> این از خود رشته
> دانشگاه هم عمران تهران به نظر من اگه از عمران شریف قوی تر نباشه همسطحشه (البته از نظر من به خاطر وجود استادایی مثل میرقادری و رحیمیان و شکرچی زاده و ... قوی ترینه)


در مورد کار عمران اون چیزی که تو صفحه 5 گفتم درسته؟

----------


## newpath

> خوب شد گفتیا اشتباه شده من پسرم!اولی و دومی خوبن!(سومی رو نفهمیدم چی گفتی!!!!)


ببین بهترین کار اینه یه سر به سایتا استخدامی بزنی .. بهترین رشته واسه کار تویه پالایشگاه پتروشیمی مهندسی شیمی چون زیادتر از بقیه رشته ها میگیرن !! ولی در کل مهندسی مکانیک تو کارایه دولتی و خصوصی بیشتر از باقی مهندسیا میگیرن ... خیلی چیزا دیگم مهمه .. شهرت و اینکه تو کدوم کارا پارتی داری ؟ اطلاع زیادی از عمران ندارم ولی احتمالا اونم بدون پارتی زیاد کارت راه نیوفته .. خودتم دفتر بخوای بزنی تا جا بیفتی طول میکشه !!! مخصوصا شهری که دوس داری کار کنی .. بعضی شهرا مثه تهران خوب شرکتا خصوصی مهندسیا رو جذب میکنن

----------


## CCCC

> من برق بودم برای دختر اصلا توصیش نمیگنم اصلا البته خب هرکسی توانمندی خودشو داره


 من پسرم؟با موبایل اومدم چی جوری باید مشخصات رو ویرایش کرد.
حالا چی؟

----------


## CCCC

> خب پسر اوضاعش فرق میکنه
> 
> منم با موبایلم نسخه موبایلو غیر فعال کنید
> 
> من بازم پسر باشم برق نمیرم هههه


خب چی می ری؟چراااااااااااااااا؟

----------


## CCCC

Up

----------


## sima1991

> در مورد کار عمران اون چیزی که تو صفحه 5 گفتم درسته؟


تو صفحه 5 ندیدم چیزی در مورد کارش نوشته باشین :Yahoo (35):

----------


## Maximus

> رشته مورد علاقم برقه مشکل اینجاست که با قبولی های پارسال کانون دیدم نه شریف و نه تهران قبول نیستم می مونه برق امیرکبیر.
> تو یقیه رشته هام باز از کانونی ها دیدم تهران برق و مکانیک احتمالش هست و کامپیوتر و عمران قبولم.
> از کامپیوتر خیلی بد می شنوم!درسته؟


در مورد کامپیوتر چی میگن؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :Y (475):

----------

